# G.Skill Trident X 16GB Kit Aufkleber/Headspreader vorsichtig entfernen mit Garantie?



## Shzlmnzl (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe heute einen 16GB Satz TridentX DDR 2400 CL10 erhalten.
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist ja einer mit der beliebtesten Rams.
Schnell und günstig.
Leider prangt nun ausgerechnet auf der Vorderseite (die man im eingebauten Zustand sieht) das Siegel bzw der Aufkleber mit Daten und auch farblich passt er leider nicht ganz zum Konzept.

Warum erlischt die Garantie wenn man solche Aufkleber vorsichtig entfernt?

Warum kann man nicht schon von vorn herein solche "Siegel" auf der Rückseite anbringen. So das man das nicht sieht im eingebauten Zustand?

Ich baue nun schon seit Jahren PC´s selber und Modde diese auch (im Rahmen).
Habe also keine 2 linke Hände und sind auch nicht alles Daumen... 

Kann ich den Headspreader entfernen und vorsichtig von 1 Riegel den vorderen kompletten Aufkleber ohne das die Garantie erlischt?
Den Aufkleber kann ich ja aufheben und im Fall des Falles (hatte bisher noch nie deffekten RAM) wieder aufbringen?


----------



## drstoecker (7. Januar 2015)

ich denke das ist nicht möglich bzw. gestattet. warum hast du den ram überhaupt gekauft wenn er generell optisch nicht passt? was du aber machen kannst, den riegel/aufkleber einscannen, ausdrucken und drüberkleben aber so das man ihn rückstandlos wieder entfernen kann. oder du kaufst dir am besten neuen ram der in dein konzept passt. wie sieht denn dein konzept eigentlich aus?


----------



## Shzlmnzl (7. Januar 2015)

das die Garantie "eigentlich" verfällt steht ja auch auf dem Siegel/Label und
gekauft hab ich den Ram wegen CL10 und Preis 
Farblich ist alles schwarz/gold
Board Asus Z97 Pro und Graka Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream
dazu noch passend Cable-Sleeves

Farblich dazu passt eigentlich der Ram von Teamgroup welcher aber "nur" CL11 ist
https://geizhals.de/teamgroup-vulcan-series-gold-dimm-kit-16gb-tlyed316g2400hc11cdc01-a1159116.html

Im Februar hatte hier im Forum ein Gskill MA schonmal auf solche eine Frage positiv geantwortet...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g-skill/321169-g-skill-tridentx-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2400c10d.html

wollte nur nochmal nachfragen


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2015)

Du Zeisig, die Heatspreader sind sogar extra vom Hersteller dafür vorgesehen, das man diese abnehmen kann, da erlischt keine Garantie (nur wenn Du den Riegel vollends strippst).

TridentX - F3-2400C10D-16GTX - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Januar 2015)

Willst du etwa sagen das du den Unterschied zwischen CL 10 und CL11 merkst?


----------



## Shzlmnzl (7. Januar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Willst du etwa sagen das du den Unterschied zwischen CL 10 und CL11 merkst?



ja in Bechnmarks 
nein im Alltagsbetrieb sicherlich nicht aber da ich nur zocke hoffe ich drauf die letzten FPS noch rauskitzeln zu können


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo Shzlmnzl,

das Siegel, bzw. Produktbezeichnungslabel darf nicht entfernt werden.

Es ging in dem von dir angesprochenemThread damals um den Flammen-Aufkleber der TridentX, welche auf einer Seite komplett und auf der anderen Seite bis zum Siegel entfernt werden könnte.
Ich gebe zu, dass ich das vllt. etwas schwammig ausgedrückt habe, aber über die Entfernung der Produktbezeichnung habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht, da es hier ja auch eindeutig auf dem Label steht.

Auch bei Entfernung des Heatspreaders erlischt die Garantie.
Genaueres kann auch hier nachgelesen werden:  G.SKILL Warranty

Viele Grüße


Phil


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2015)

Moment. Gskill bewirbt doch sogar offiziell die Entfernbarkeit des Heatspreaders auf der Homepage als Feature, welches auch die Verwendung des RAMs mit Großen CPU-Kühlern ermöglichen soll.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2015)

^^Nööp ...da geht es lediglich um die Heat Spreader Fin die man abschieben kann 

Nicht um den kompletten Heat Spreader


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2015)

Gut, da hätte man die Begrifflichkeiten wohl näher spezifizieren müssen um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen...


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2015)

Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> ja in Bechnmarks
> nein im Alltagsbetrieb sicherlich nicht aber da ich nur zocke hoffe ich drauf die letzten FPS noch rauskitzeln zu können



Ich sag nein!


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2015)

^^Sicher bemerkt man das in Benchmarks 

warum nutze ich wohl sowas ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2015)

Dann zeig uns doch mal den Vergleich zwischen. Cl.10 u. 11.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (8. Januar 2015)

Phil [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Hallo Shzlmnzl,
> 
> das Siegel, bzw. Produktbezeichnungslabel darf nicht entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Schade. Aber war ja eigentlich irgendwie klar.  
Aber der damals verlinkte RAM ist der selbe wie ich jetzt habe...?!?!
Da sind keine Flammen oder so als Aufkleber


----------

